# Lost+Brain Question & Discussion



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

Endless Abyss said:
			
		

> a very smart student called Hirama Ren who is used to always getting the top results in his school and is the chairman of the student's council. one day, he walked past a group of bullies and asked them to leave. and because of that, they decided to teach him a lesson. they decided to beat up a couple of guys and push the blame onto him. they reported it to the teachers. hirama becomes enraged by it and and so he decided to attain some power that could allow him to change the world to a world that he wanted.. one without such pathetic people.. people who hides from responsibilities, look for shelter from others when in trouble etc.. coincidentally, his vice-chairperson called him and asked if he was fine with her inviting a hypnotist for some event at school to hype up the school population. He thought it might be THE ability that he was looking for, so he agreed to it. during the "trial" test of the hypnotist's ability, he set up some plan and later on used it to test if hypnosis was able to hypnotise people who were avoiding it. with his new found knowledge how will hirama use this new power to reshape the world



check it out 

DL Sign.001 RAW: vluke's explanation










*Spoiler*: _Translation_ 





			
				Naruto D.Luffy said:
			
		

> 00
> Everything in this world is worthless... upon realizing it, genius, Hiyama Ren meets "some power"...!!
> Is the boy god, devil, or...!?
> 
> ...






**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2008)

Wait, so is this a new project by the Death Note writer or something entirely different.


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2008)

Interesting ... if I get the rest of the trans, I might do an LQ release straight out of the raw to see if it has potential.


----------



## kaz (Feb 14, 2008)

Parallax said:


> Wait, so is this a new project by the Death Note writer or something entirely different.



Different Authors, same concept.


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2008)

hmm, this might prove to be quite interesting


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, you'd think the writer would wait a little longer before ripping off Death Note (which ended, what, barely two years ago?). Totally shameless. (Not a fan of the art, either, but pretty much anything's a step down from Obata.)


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2008)

hmm it seems to take a similar premise like death note

but takes a more psycological manner to the theme and also doesn't give him the "death note"

seems to be more down to earth so to speak


----------



## Batman (Feb 14, 2008)

This looks cool. I've been missing my "geniuses with a god complex" fix.


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2008)

Raw for the first 8 chapters

Curry, jesteśmy z tobą 
Curry, jesteśmy z tobą 
Curry, jesteśmy z tobą 
Curry, jesteśmy z tobą 
Curry, jesteśmy z tobą 
Curry, jesteśmy z tobą 
Curry, jesteśmy z tobą 
Curry, jesteśmy z tobą


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 14, 2008)

fxu said:


> Interesting ... if I get the rest of the trans, I might do an LQ release straight out of the raw to see if it has potential.



really? so I thought everyone dislikes that manga is completely ripoff from Death Note..

ah I forgot also there is detective in Lost+Brain (red clothes in first preview scan), his name "M"..............

good luck with your working



fxu said:


> Raw for the first 8 chapters
> 
> Here we go.
> Here we go.
> ...


awesome, thanks *goes dl*


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2008)

So is there a Death Note in this one too or what?


----------



## fxu (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't seem to dump it on any groups ... and I doubt Binktopia would want to pick it up.

The raw quality is bad ... leveled-raws are the worse as each group has their own technique in cleaning :\


----------



## Shinji (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks promising, hopefully someone will start scanning it


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

so same concept, huh.. how the hell is this author even gonna surpass or even meet the past author on story telling?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 15, 2008)

ah I found project is still active L+B... how weird...

2

*add summary*



Light <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<----->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hiyama​


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't really want to read bad copy of Death Note... actually I do.


----------



## Felix (Feb 15, 2008)

Holy shit it's a complete rip-off!
Great, I just hope for it to have a different story, even though the setting is similar. Keep it fresh.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL using hypnosis to create his utopia


----------



## test (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, if we put aside that Death Note's art is far better than this, I might enjoy the read.

But seriously, nothing will ever be as good as Death Note.. neither some guy who uses hypnosis nor something else. Death Note is a masterpiece and should not be ripped-off, ffs.

I'll go read this now


----------



## Batman (Feb 15, 2008)

Why does this remind me of when digimon was announced after the success of pokemon. So many jokes about digi-cubes surfaced.


----------



## gabha (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't they have copyright law in japan?

Tht shit is blatant.


----------



## Midus (Feb 18, 2008)

Reminds me of what Happened between the movie Old Boy and that Bollywood film Zinda.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2008)

Just as planned


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 8, 2008)

Chapter 1 by Endless Abyss & Knightus Detective Conan


----------



## Shade (Mar 8, 2008)

While it does have a lot of similarities, it's not exactly like Death Note. This hypnotism power seems pretty cool, looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 8, 2008)

^Here you go:
Finale～Sweet full moon～


----------



## Batman (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmmm. After the first chapter. . . I don't see this as a Death Note Knock Off anymore, just another manga with similarities.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is more like the birth of a megalomaniac with an innate tendency to degrade the rest of humanity based upon a set of standards that they could never hope to achieve. Whereas in Death Note, the protagonist was a pretty likable guy who was influenced by the book. This guy reminds me a bit more of Lelouch but without any real motives.

I can't say that the first chapter was entertaining more than it kept me entertained, but it was a decent enough set up. It was more like a prologue, like a chapter 0. I am curious as to what he's going to do, now that the planning stage is over. So that will at least keep me interested enough to keep up with this series.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 9, 2008)

gabha said:


> Don't they have copyright law in japan?
> 
> Tht shit is blatant.



Not sure if they do but one thing I know is that many manga-ka's career's have come to an end if there found out in ripping off other manga-ka's work.


----------



## fleshcut (Jun 15, 2008)

just released chapter two today they are looking for some people to help and chapter 2 is sick lol its  like death note now he is alot crazier then light ever was


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

So does Hirama killed people like Light?


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So does Hirama killed people like Light?



Yes, Hirama does kill people but:

*Spoiler*: __ 



unlike Light he uses other people to do his work. In chapter 2 Hirama hypnotized a student to become a suicide bomber and so that the student could kill a government official. Also Hirama seems to be planning to create a group of people who will work with him to create the perfect society.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

this might deserve one stormy night, read over. Death Note is not a manga you read twice so...I may not have room for its red headed step child...


----------



## Druggeisturm (Jun 16, 2008)

fleshcut said:


> just released chapter two today they are looking for some people to help and chapter 2 is sick lol its  like death note now he is alot crazier then light ever was



LOL are you from Jcafe


----------



## Austeria (Jun 16, 2008)

It's sad to see such uncreativity. 

I mean, ripping off _the_ Death Note of all things? That's just sad. It's like those random magic books riding the Harry Potter fever. Or as someone else said, Digimon after Pokemon.

Not to mention this person doesn't even have the guts to make his own plot. 

I really don't know why you guys are reading it. Cheap ripoffs will never be as good as the originals, especially in this case.


----------



## Batman (Jun 16, 2008)

Wait so is chapter 2 out of just the raw? Or none of the above?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 17, 2008)

Whoa, chapter two started intense. I don't care if this is a copy of Death Note, I am reading it.


----------



## Felix (Jun 17, 2008)

The inspiration is there. It manages to do what Death Note did without the whole Death God stuff.
Hypnosis feels more to earth... Which scares me a bit more

Worth a read I guess, I'm entertained.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree that Hypnosis feels more to earth since in real life there are alot of Hypnosist that make a living that way.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jun 18, 2008)

Very interesting.

It is like Death Note, but gosh, Hiyama is a bad ass.

Hopefully we get more soon.


----------



## Batman (Jun 18, 2008)

Can some1 post a link to chapter 2. I feel inept not being able to find it for dl.


----------



## Felix (Jun 18, 2008)

The bombing was awesome
"ALLAH UH AKBAR ALLAH UH AKBAR"
And the art is actually fantastic


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

I just read the first two chapters and like it alot and it reminded me of an particular simpsons episode too.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jul 7, 2008)

Hy guys! Where I can find the raw chapters?


----------



## test (Oct 11, 2008)

What a great manga


----------



## StarFisherX (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm surprised no one's posted since the manga's been updated.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2009)

well the mangas kinda bad so that doesnt help


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2009)

hmm this story is running a little bit too smoothly for the protagonist


----------



## yo586 (Jan 24, 2010)

I really like this manga.  I could never get into Deathnote because the idea of a book that killed didn't seem remotely plausible.

Hypnotism is more believable, even if taken to an extreme as here.  But so far its been fun and safe from the huge thought monologues of most strategic manga.


----------

